# Little Lila That COULD...



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

That's a truely inspiring story!!


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks!! Here is a picture of jackie and Lila...
She was Dark Dark bay when they got her but she must have bleached out lol because she is sorrel now..


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I can't really see her color very well.... but they are adorable!!


----------

